# Explorer Mouse question

## asiobob

Hello,

I have an MS Explorer optical mouse that works in my current distro (mandrake). 

Just a question when I install gentoo. the mouse section in mandrake XF86CONFIG-4 is 

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

```

1. the protocol is ExplorerPS/2, can I use this in gentoo? the installation gudie doesn't list this protocol.

2.  I believe Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7" lets my wheel work, but in Gentoo guide it says 4,5 so whats with 6 7 and whats it mean?

----------

## Zoltan

You can copy your XF86Config-4 from mandrake to Gentoo without changes.

----------

## asiobob

oh thats good to know, I guess I'll have to install the nvidia drivers etc.. since thats what I'm using now.

On mandrake XF86Config-4 is the file that is used.

Am I correct that on gentoo is XF86Config ?

----------

## Random Task

Actually that's a XFree86 thing.

Since 4.0 (I think) the file used is XF86Config-4

If you don't have an XF86Config-4 then XF86Config is used.

Hope that helps

----------

## ctford0

 *Random Task wrote:*   

> Actually that's a XFree86 thing.
> 
> Since 4.0 (I think) the file used is XF86Config-4
> 
> If you don't have an XF86Config-4 then XF86Config is used.
> ...

 

seems as though i read somewhere that the XF86Config-4 was outdated now, it was just present in the transition stage from 3 series and 4 series.  I could be wrong though.

chris

----------

## Random Task

Well what I do is have both as the same thing (cp XF86Config-4 XF86Config) so if one stops working it'll pick up the same settings from the other one.

Thanks for letting me know, I'm definately going to look into that one.

----------

## Zoltan

If you have both XF86Config and XF86Config-4, then XF86Config-4 will be used.

----------

## imagino

I found this browsing the net:

http://www.groundhog1.com/mouse/MSExplorer.html

It's very useful. The problem now is HOW to let 

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"

/usr/bin/imwheel -p -b "67"

start automatically every time X starts. I've tried to add these lines in /etc/inid.d/xdm or in /etc/X11/sartDM.sh but I haven't got any good result  :Sad: 

----------

## theyneverknew2

add it to your ~/.xinitrc above where you start your wm    :Smile: 

----------

## imagino

would'nt be better to put it in a "global" directory (oh...I wonder if I can kyst put it in /etc/xinitrc ??) so that everyone logging in from kdm will get the mouse work, without having many identical ~/.xinitrc around?

----------

## ctford0

 *imagino wrote:*   

> I found this browsing the net:
> 
> http://www.groundhog1.com/mouse/MSExplorer.html
> 
> It's very useful. The problem now is HOW to let 
> ...

 

I usually just throw it in at the top of my kde session script, or any other wm that you use.

----------

## imagino

I tried but it looks that this file isn't used, when logging in from KDM. 

Maybe modifying the startkde script would be an IDEA...but I'd like a more clean and gentooish way to do that.

----------

## ctford0

 *imagino wrote:*   

> I tried but it looks that this file isn't used, when logging in from KDM. 
> 
> Maybe modifying the startkde script would be an IDEA...but I'd like a more clean and gentooish way to do that.

 

I use to do it with xinitrc or something but it stopped working a couple of kde upgrades ago.  not sure why it doensnt read the xinitrc file anymore...

chris

----------

## Jewelie

 *Quote:*   

> I use to do it with xinitrc or something but it stopped working a couple of kde upgrades ago. not sure why it doensnt read the xinitrc file anymore... 

 

Hmmm....

Does anyone have any idea what global system file the gentoo/kdm setup does read?

I'm desperately trying to put an all important xmodmap command in somewhere that's neat and sensible!     :Confused: 

Ta-ra,

  Julie

----------

## ecatmur

I put the xmodmap line in /etc/X11/Xmodmap (just pointer = "1 2 3 8 9 4 5 6 7") and symlink to that from /etc/X11/xinit/.Xmodmap.

Also, put the imwheel command in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.

This seems to work partly because /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit is a symlink to /etc/X11/xinit/.

If there's a better way to do it, please tell me.

Btw: I use 9 buttons in order to be able to handle multi-wheel and net mice consistently.

----------

## ctford0

 *ecatmur wrote:*   

> I put the xmodmap line in /etc/X11/Xmodmap (just pointer = "1 2 3 8 9 4 5 6 7") and symlink to that from /etc/X11/xinit/.Xmodmap.
> 
> Also, put the imwheel command in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.
> 
> This seems to work partly because /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit is a symlink to /etc/X11/xinit/.
> ...

 

do you use kde??  the problem mentioned above is targeted toward kde evidently not reading the .xinitrc file..

chris

----------

